# Formel: Scharfrichter, Formel: Kreuzfahrer



## Byte768 (28. April 2011)

Durch die massiven Weltveränderungen stellt sich die Frage, wo gibts diese Rezepte nun?
Scharfrichter droppte in Zul Aman, Kreuzfahrer in den Pestländern, aber da beides vom Gegnerlevel geändert wurde, wo gibt es das nun? Außerdem fehlt das Herrvorragende Zauber und Manaöl, welches bei einem Zandalari Händler zu finden war. Gibt es Ersatz? Es kann doch nicht sein, das man für das lernen eines Berufs bestraft wird, da ständig Dinge rausfallen die man sinnvoll verwenden kann.


----------



## Cassiopheia (29. April 2011)

Für die Sachen der Zandalari gibt es meines Wissens nach keinen Ersatz. Wie es mit Crusader und Executioner aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Kyrador (2. Mai 2011)

Die Rezepte droppen nicht mehr, sind aber weiterhin ingame vorhanden, d.h. Spieler, die die Verzauberung gelernt haben, können sie weiterhin anwenden. Da Kreuzfahrer BoE war, kann man es mit viel Glück und Gold auch noch im AH kaufen.


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mit meinem Worgen noch Kreuzfahrer bekommen in den westlichen Pestländern von irgendwelchen Kreuzfahrertypen.


----------



## Elenenedh (3. Mai 2011)

Die Öle sind ja schon lang abgeschafft und haben keinen wirklich großen Nutzen mehr gebracht - schade eigentlich, ich fand's cool das Zeug auf meine Waffe zu schmieren  Das Konzept aber hat sich scheinbar nicht durchgesetzt, deswegen gab's auch beispielsweise in WotLK nichts Vergleichbares.


----------



## Bismark72 (3. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube eher, das ist dem Blizzard'chen "Lass WoW einfach sein" zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Byte768 (14. Mai 2011)

Die Öle waren schon sinnvoll und brauchbar, gerade wenn man sich dafür entschieden hat, mal ohne Accountitems zu spielen, um von dieser hässlichen Optik wegzukommen.
Und ein nützlicher Bonus war die Zaubermacht und Manareg auch, gerade für Charaktere die nicht so stark ausgestattet waren. Warum sie das gestrichen haben, ist ein Rätsel, da hätte man genauso gut die Dauer aller Öle auf 8-12h anheben können. 
Übrigens und das ist nicht so gut: Einige Rezepte und weitere Verzauberungen wurden leider (erst mit 4.1!) geändert. Sie geben nun keine "Mana per 5 Sekunden" mehr, sondern Willenskraft. Das ist schlecht, weil DDs keine Manareg im Kampf haben und MP5 eigentlich immer besser war, bis lvl60 hat man ja kaum einen nennenswerten Manapool. Außerdem haben sie "Schild-Schildblock" von Blockwertung in 15 Parierwertung geändert. Man muss wohl nicht erwähnen, das dieses Rezept dadurch unbrauchbar geworden ist. Diese heimlichen Änderungen sind echt unnütz.


----------



## Arosk (14. Mai 2011)

Die Formeln gibts immer noch da wo sie gedroppt sind. Tyrs Hand und in ZA (Raid)


----------



## Byte768 (16. Mai 2011)

Ist das denn schon gedroppt seit 4.1? Laut Wowhead existiert Scharfrichter nicht mehr, macht ja eigentlich auch keinen Sinn weil 60er Rezept. Und Kreuzfahrer wurde in 4.x auch mal "vergessen", in den Notes steht leider nix vom Gegenteil.


----------

